# Tarantulas in Maryland



## imjim (Nov 20, 2007)

Where are the best places to purchase tarantulas in Maryland?

I live in Baltimore.

Thank You,

Jim


----------



## butch4skin (Nov 20, 2007)

Over the internet, just like anywhere else.


----------



## jeff1962 (Nov 20, 2007)

Exactly ! Go to the for sale section on this forum. If you can't find it there it's probably illegal or extinct !


----------



## Moltar (Nov 20, 2007)

There is also the All MD Reptile Show in Havre De Grace if you're hesitant about shipping in the cold.

http://www.mdreptilefarm.com/shows/md/allmd.asp

JnS Inverts is usually there. Joe is quite knowledgeable and has a nice selection of CB stuff to pick from. There is also the typical selection of assorted WC stuff at other booths but i'd go with Joe. Since JnS doesn't make it to every one of these shows it's worth your trouble to PM him and make sure he'll be there before making the trip. The next show is Dec. 15.

I've gotten an E murinus, (2) B albopilosums, (2) P imperator, P cambridgei and a little A avic sling from Joe and they're all healthy lil bugz. He is on this board as user J n S Inverts.


----------



## WyvernsLair (Nov 20, 2007)

The All MD show is your best bet for year round fixes, but the odds of getting something you want are hit or miss. The MARS show is in Sept. only (timonium), but you have a wider/better selection than the All MD show.  Other than that, your best bet is to hit one of the Hamburg, PA shows.. those are like every other month up in central PA...and usually a good selection too.


----------



## imjim (Nov 20, 2007)

*Thank You All*

Its all good advice. It seems a local show or online is the way to go as locally its take whats available at 4 times the online prices.


----------



## Moltar (Nov 21, 2007)

I like going to the shows for the networking and the hobby-talk just as much as actually buying the t's. I usually stock up on cork and stuff while i'm there too. Since i don't have any local buddies into t's it's nice to talk to like minded individuals. Plus i like seeing the $10,000 snakes that can fit in the palm of my hand.


----------



## Annie3Ponies (Nov 21, 2007)

I found a gorgeous and enormous C. crawshayii (crammed into an 8 inch cake dish type container) at the pet expo in Timonium in January last year.  I couldn't decide whether or not to spend the $100.  Fool.  I am going to go back this year and hope.....  I think its the 26-27 of January, at the Fairgrounds.  (I have a dog agility trial there at the same time).


----------



## worm (Nov 21, 2007)

hey welcom to the boards....i live near baltimore as well, i found that theres a dude at the local Columbia Mall that can get me pretty much whatever t im looking for...he's just hard to pin down the place is a mad house cuz of all the doge....its called todays pet.  you might know of it.   Right now they have or last i saw, 

1-obt
2-chaco brown..?
3-red rump
4-usally a h.lividium  or a cobalt blue

there prices are pretty high but there local.  I actually ordered a singapore blue from them.  

but as etown said that show up in haverty grace is pretty sweet i was actually there the same day etown was there we just came differnt times...and to be honest i just went to a pet expo in San Antonio TX one of the only hot (venomus) shows around and they had some cool stuff...had some nice slings...alot of GBB's and a singapore sling...and of course some obt's    kinda funny the obt's one vender had them all in one cage....like 5 of them...thats going to be fun to take them out one at a time without killing each other.


----------



## gambite (Nov 22, 2007)

Alright, another person in MD! Woo-Hoo!
Even though I havent actually been to them yet, I second the shows listed. My local store gets all their T's from them.


----------



## imjim (Nov 22, 2007)

gambite said:


> Alright, another person in MD! Woo-Hoo!
> Even though I havent actually been to them yet, I second the shows listed. My local store gets all their T's from them.


Yeah - I got the same information when I asked where Chilean rose I recently purchased came from - His response was Havre De Grace show vendor.

I have Dec 15 2007 marked on my calendar.

Here is a few local shops I've located.

All seem to be good (friendly & helpful) shops with limited quanities of arachnids.

Wet Pet - Eastern Blvd. - Essex

Afishionados - Rt 7 - Rosedale

Tom's Tropicals - Bel Air Rd. & Joppa Rd.  Perryhall


----------



## Moltar (Nov 23, 2007)

gambite said:


> Alright, another person in MD! Woo-Hoo!
> Even though I havent actually been to them yet, I second the shows listed. My local store gets all their T's from them.


Local shop in C-town, eh? How's the selection there, anything unusual? I mostly buy only CB and not many regular pet shops buy into that as it makes their merchandise more pricey but i'll make an exception if the bug is right. If you get over to Easton you may want to check out Noah's Ark (right in downtown Easton across from Tidewater Inn) they have mostly CB stuff w/ exception of 1 cobalt and 1 rosie. Nice selection too, some assorted pokies, a couple pamphobeteus', genics, 2 brachies and a king baboon all CB.


----------



## gambite (Nov 23, 2007)

Actually, Noah's Ark is what I was refering to. I am friends with an employee there, and between the two of us we have robbed them of a curly hair, that rose, and a pink toe. A lot of the rest has been sold since.


----------



## Moltar (Nov 24, 2007)

Oh, cool. You'll probably be seeing some of my display enclosures in there soon. Have you been in since they got all the slings & juvies i mentioned above?


----------



## worm's girl (Nov 24, 2007)

we actually got a free red rump from the petco in columbia because it was missing a leg   the worm and i hit up as many random pet stores as we can and every once in a while you'll find something cool.  also, house of tropicals in glen burnie also usually has 10 t's or so in the back but you gotta ask (according to them, some are extremely venemous so they dont put them on display with the rosies and avics :? )


----------



## Corranthe (Nov 24, 2007)

This is also a helpful thread for me.  I live in VA and just about anywhere in MD isn't too far a drive to find new Ts.


----------



## imjim (Nov 24, 2007)

I was told by a shop ownwer in Baltimore City that the "city" ask them not to sell tarantulas. . .

Seems there is tarantula hysteria in Baltimore?

Maybe the "city" could just ban Eco Earth?

At least there are no alligators or myths of them in the city sewer system?

Only the sidewalks are dangerous in the "city"

I'll try House of Tropicals tomorrow.

http://www.houseoftropicals.net/




worm's girl said:


> we actually got a free red rump from the petco in columbia because it was missing a leg   the worm and i hit up as many random pet stores as we can and every once in a while you'll find something cool.  also, house of tropicals in glen burnie also usually has 10 t's or so in the back but you gotta ask (according to them, some are extremely venemous so they dont put them on display with the rosies and avics :? )


----------



## thedude (Nov 24, 2007)

worm's girl said:


> (according to them, some are extremely venemous so they dont put them on display with the rosies and avics :? )


i wonder what kind of "extremely venomous" tarantulas they mean... watch it be like a A. hentzi or A. seemani


----------



## imjim (Nov 25, 2007)

worm's girl said:


> we actually got a free red rump from the petco in columbia because it was missing a leg   the worm and i hit up as many random pet stores as we can and every once in a while you'll find something cool.  also, house of tropicals in glen burnie also usually has 10 t's or so in the back but you gotta ask (according to them, some are extremely venemous so they dont put them on display with the rosies and avics :? )


I made to House of Tropicals in Glen Burnie. Its the best shop that I've been to yet.

Got a nice? Fort Hall Baboon - Pterinochilus lugardi for $20

http://moijim.spaces.live.com/photos/cns!218C8D8A0844E497!2087/


----------



## froggyman (Nov 25, 2007)

i havent been in a while but the aquarium center in randallstown always had good stuff


----------



## imjim (Nov 25, 2007)

froggyman said:


> i havent been in a while but the aquarium center in randallstown always had good stuff


I'll try it next week sometime ; )

Good thing I got some photos of the new Fort Hall Baboon; because in the time it took to u/l them its dug a hole and is out of sight.

For a moment I thought it escaped !


----------

